# EoF Slap Battle!!!



## ComeTurismO (Feb 12, 2013)

SLAP, RAP, FAP.​Simple. Reply to the poster above you who has a slap GIF. The next poster determines which one was the better one, and most strong looking, and posts his.

E.g - Poster #1 (me) - .GIF POSTED.
Poster #2 - .GIF posted
Poster #3 - I LIKED [INSERT MEMBER'S USER NAME HERE] BETTER.
OK HERE'S MINE
-----------


----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 12, 2013)

This thread.... Has potential. Congrats, Turism0. Now, DON'T DISSAPOINT.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Maxternal (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)

C'mon, keep the slaps comin maxternal >=) this is getting good!


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm back and slaphappy


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 12, 2013)

Yup.

The EOF is finished. There's no hope.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Feb 12, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Yup.
> 
> The EOF is finished. There's no hope.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Yup.
> The EOF is finished. There's no hope.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread is as bad as its OP


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Feb 14, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


this thread is about slaps, not getting hit by a train.
reported for derailing the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy valentines day indeed.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 17, 2013)

Am I allowed to post NSFW?(i.e. girls in bikinis, etc).


----------



## Narayan (Feb 17, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Am I allowed to post NSFW?(i.e. girls in bikinis, etc).


*YES.*


actually no. but sometimes you can get away with it depending on how nsfw it is and if mods will like it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## broitsak (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 23, 2013)

At least he slappin sumthin yo lol


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 23, 2014)

Time to revive the slap battle thread for halloween by slapping myself for the error in this video














ugh!!!


----------



## migles (Oct 23, 2014)

Ubuntuの刀 said:


> snip
> 
> Am I allowed to post NSFW?(i.e. girls in bikinis, etc).





Narayan said:


> *YES.*
> 
> 
> actually no. but sometimes you can get away with it depending on how nsfw it is and if mods will like it.


 

someone test it with a hot gurl being slapped on the ass (also, OP's rules doesn't specific slapped part)

ps: thread is broken, people stopped to vote :C


----------



## Narayan (Oct 23, 2014)

migles said:


> someone test it with a hot gurl being slapped on the ass (also, OP's rules doesn't specific slapped part)
> 
> ps: thread is broken, people stopped to vote :C


 
There was a time when people can post bouncy stuff. 

*hint* If you think "Cleavage" will entice me thread *hint*


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Oct 23, 2014)

Narayan said:


> There was a time when people can post bouncy stuff.
> 
> *hint* If you think "Cleavage" will entice me thread *hint*


----------

